# Painting Pine



## cibula11 (Mar 22, 2007)

I am starting to paint my pine ceiling in the attic.  I was wondering if I could use some leftover exterior primer, or if there is some sort of primer that would work well with pine.  I would like to paint the ceiling white, so good coverage is needed.


----------



## glennjanie (Mar 22, 2007)

Yes the primer you have is sufficient, unless some of the pine knots start bleeding through. Then you can cover those places with Kilz 2 or a similar product.
Glenn


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Mar 22, 2007)

I would olny use a oil based primer. Kilz original oil based is a real good one. I have tried latex stain blocker before with poor results.


----------



## Square Eye (Mar 23, 2007)

Oil based Kilz.. Pine is terrible about bleeding through at the knots.
No latex primer is going to stop it.


----------



## jrousell (Aug 14, 2008)

I have seen KIlx brand  primer with Shallac  in it.  Would this be the right thing? or just their regular oil based primer?


----------

